# Friday Creek Piper (Leia) Waiting Thread



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is Leia (her barn name). We believe she is due on June 10-15. I am predicting triplets but not sure if I am right or not. She isn't a huge doe. Smaller framed so maybe it is just two in there but she is getting mighty wide. lol.

Here is a photo of her and the buck we bred her to. Not the greatest photo of him...but color! =)

Can't wait to see babies out of Leia and Wild Rose this year.

Tami


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is gorgeous  Good luck!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks! =)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you. She is getting closer. Ligs gone and tail is sideways. 
No plug lost yet tho. So will see. She's big.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There she is! I've been waiting to see her post


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

=)thanks Jessica!
We think she is going to kid first. She's acting very close. Haven't seen plug yet tho. 
so will see. 

Thank you JK! We are anxious to see her babies and praying all goes well!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know you told me and I can't remember :/ is this her first kidding?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes. This is leia and wild rose (Rosie) first kidding. 
We are really anxious to see what color we get.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

The kids are going to be gorgeous!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm excited too!!! The fun thing about color is you never know what your going to get, and it always changes from kid to kid and year to year even with the same breeding


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We just lost both babies! So incredibly sad! We line bred her and they were deformed. But not close relative.....so very sad and confused!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no! I can not express how very sorry I am  dang it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Omg I'm so sorry!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your support. It was a very rough day for us and for Leia. I will never line breed again! Likely she won't ever be bred again either. I would not want to risk it since she had such a traumatic birth experience inside her body.

Thank you for your support! It means alot. We had quite the day. Very tired. She appears to be ok, the next couple days will be critical I think. The vet gave her IV fluids tonight which seemed to help her. She is nauseated and very sore. Pain meds will be on board tomorrow but steriods were given today so can't give her pain meds right now.

Tami


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

By any chance do you think she would take a kid? I swear by giving a doe a reason to live after they go threw so much. I know you have been counting down the days and I really can't tell you how very sorry I am


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We are hoping that maybe Rosie will have her babies soon. The vet said we have just a few days before she starts drying up and I'm not sure if I can get the baby to attach to leia or her to feed it. So not sure. I'd love to do this. Just not sure about timing. Rosie should be due any day.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Most of mine wouldn't but there is always a few that are the exception so my fingers are crossed. Do you think she would let you milk her? My alpine lost her kids this year and I milked her and she is now pretty sure I'm her baby. We had a pretty good hate relationship before this


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica we lost her today on our way driving her to the large animal univ hospital 2hrs away. She was so precious to us. My heart is broken. Daughters heart is broken too. She went with me. Leia was her goat. Necropsy was done. Will find out results in am. I just can't believe this happened. Vet checked her last evening. Gave her i.v. Fluid. Said she had no tears in uterus. She thought she was fine. 

Rosie is looking like she will have her babies tonight or tomorrow. Please pray they are all ok. 

We get too attached to our animals. This hit us all very hard.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Karen. It's been a very rough day! Our first deaths on our farm. We have had very good birthing til now. 

Hoping necropsy tells us why she died.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry just doesn't seem to even start to sound like enough. Oh tami I really can't tell you how sorry I am and how heart broken I am for you. I know she was your special girl. I am sending you some seriously big hugs. I know there is nothing I can say to make it hurt less (hugs)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry


----------

